
Fixing the IoT isn't going to be easy - tdurden
https://mjg59.dreamwidth.org/45098.html
======
Tempest1981
Here is a list of the XiongMai-based devices – I was wondering if I owned any:
[https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/who-makes-the-iot-
things...](https://krebsonsecurity.com/2016/10/who-makes-the-iot-things-under-
attack/)

------
cheiVia0
> [3] My vacuum cleaner crashes if I send certain malformed HTTP requests to
> the local API endpoint, which isn't a good sign

Egads!

